# What do u think of the Orbea Opal?



## johnscott311

*What do u think of my Orbea Opal?*

i did some graphics on the wheels to make them match the bike exactly. the pic is right after i got fit on it.


----------



## UGASkiDawg

It's nice but no Orca.....


----------



## johnscott311

yeah didnt have the extra 1500 buck for the orca...


----------



## WhyRun

The Opal was entirely, 100% unchanged for 2010. Some bikes you might say it makes sense to pay the same price as last year for the same bike, PAINT and all, but this is not one of them. All they did was keep on making the same bike at the same price, and flip the calendar. I'd pass, for that price get a CAAD9 and get some nice components.

Edit: Reason you don't see any closeouts is they just keep selling these frames, mean while, everything else has closeouts. Could end up with a 2009, for 2010 price. Not a fan, (i love my orca, and i did not pay the 3100$ sticker on the frame either, you can get deals on almost any bike...) 

Edit 2: I guess I should clarify further. Its a great bike. I just think its a bit ridiculous that they really could be selling you a 2009 bike, claiming its a 2010 bike, at full price.

Edit 3: is there some reason your bars are that low? Wrong size frame?


----------



## zoikz

I wouldn't get so caught up in whether the bike is changed from last year. It's pretty uncommon for builders to change the model every year and last year was a big one for redesigning the Opal. Would have been nice to update the graphics, but whatever.
The Opal is a great bike. I own an Opal and also rode the Orca extensively. The Orca is a stiffer and lighter bike, albeit slightly, but it also doesn't have the achilles heel of the Orca. The downside of the Orca is it is super fragile. I've seen plenty of them break, including one that fell on it's side when left unattended. Orbea has been less than ideal when it comes to frame replacement for the Orca.
Between the two I'd go for the one that is 150g heavier and will take a punch.
That is a pretty crazy looking stem angle. But if that's what fits, then there you go.


----------



## BunnV

Love the color scheme
Wheel graphics look nice too
The stem?


----------



## UGASkiDawg

Nice idea unless you want a much better bike...which the Opal is compared to the Aluminum CAAD 9. If all you ever do is ride crits the CAAD 9 might be a better frame but for everyone else the Opal is hands down a better ride.


----------



## johnscott311

The stem was put on when I got fit by John cobb. It has got me really low and very aero. I even picked up power... I know it looks kind of funny but it works!


----------

